# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Need Help

## 86rocker

hi to all MEMBERS ... !


bro i want to accelerate my car ...
I HAVE COROLLA 86 . AND I WANT TO INSTALL AIR INTAKE ..



1.Can CaRBORATOR INTAKE WORK properly?



2.and Bosh's 4 PIN SPARK PLUG can boost up the  PICK of corolla 86?



HOPE U ALL UNDERSTAND MY PROBLEM ..



THANKS...

----------


## nsr350z

what model of the 86 corolla do you have?

----------

